# Used BMW 1 series



## normanred56 (Jan 6, 2021)

What is everyone's opinion on buying a used BMW 1 series. I am looking at a 2009-2011 range and both the 128i and the 135i. What are the maintenance costs really like? And what about its reliability? And any other comments on the car?


----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

You're going to get lots of anecdotes and opinions here. Maybe not a lot of hard facts.


----------



## lucasdu (Oct 8, 2020)

Okay so N52 vs N54/55 (idk about 1 series/years)
N52- solid engine, less problematic, just oil leaks, potentially sensors/vanos/etc from time/wear, and waterpump. shouldn’t be anything insane (328i)
N54/55- more power, more problems. n55 is a good step in the right direction from n54. if you want crazy power and don’t mind spending money on it/breaking components get the n54 and have a field day, if you want good power but less problems look n55. 
Overall since you asked with reliability in mind, i suggest n52 (128i). Lot less than can break and overall last awhile


----------



## CliffT (Apr 20, 2019)

The 128 is a car. The 135 is a thrill ride. I don't care about reliability, although mine has been perfect. Life is too short to bore yourself to death with regular cars.


----------

